

Embedded "turn Pages" UX for pdfs? - WorkerJoe

I am trying to embed an ebook into a website I am working on and I wanted to have readers the "turning the page" experience that are in ibooks etc.  Are there any hosted ebook platforms (pdfs) that allow the user to "turn the page"?
======
sidmitra
Try <http://issuu.com/>

------
WorkerJoe
Any ideas?

